# Matrix Dimensionen abfragen und mit zufälligen Werten füllen



## effect123 (19. Nov 2018)

Hallöle,

Ich habe Probleme bei folgender Aufgabenstellung:
Es soll eine Matrix Initialisiert werden. Die Dimensionen n x m sollen in der Console abgefragt werden und die Matrix dann automatisch mit int Zufallswerten gefüllt werden. Bei inkorrekten Dimensionsangaben wird eine leere Matrix zurückgegeben.

Folgenden Code habe ich bisher geschrieben:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class matrixoperationen {
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
            Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
               
                System.out.println("Wieviele Reihen soll die Matrix haben?");
                int matrixZeilen = scan.nextInt();
                System.out.println("Wieviele Spalten soll die Matrix haben?");
                int matrixSpalten = scan.nextInt();
                
                int[][] matrix = new int[matrixZeilen][matrixSpalten];
[COLOR=#ff0000]                enterMatrixData(scan, matrix, matrixZeilen, matrixSpalten);[/COLOR]
                printMatrix(matrix, matrixZeilen, matrixSpalten);
          }

      public static void enterMatrixData(Scanner scan, int[][] matrix, int matrixZeile, int matrixSpalte){
[COLOR=#ff0000]            System.out.println("Enter Matrix Data");[/COLOR]
                  for (int i = 0; i < matrixZeile; i++)
                  {
                      for (int j = 0; j < matrixSpalte; j++)
                      {
                          matrix[i][j] = scan.nextInt();
                      }
                  }
          }
          public static void printMatrix(int[][] matrix, int matrixZeilen, int matrixSpalten){
                 int oberGrenzeZeile = 500;
                 int oberGrenzeSpalte = 750;
                   int k = (int) Math.random()*oberGrenzeZeile; 
                   int l = (int) Math.random()*oberGrenzeSpalte; 
                System.out.println("Die Matrix lautet:");
                 for (int i = 0; i < matrixZeilen; i++)
                      {
                          for (int j = 0; j < matrixSpalten; j++)
                          {
                              System.out.print(matrix[k][l]+"\t");
                          }
                          System.out.println();
                      }
              }
}
```

Hatte den Code erst so geschrieben, dass die Werte der Matrix abgefragt werden, nun wollte ich Sie aber mit Random Werten füllen lassen... Problem ist nur, dass ich nun nicht mehr weiterkomme.
Kann mir da Jemand bei weiterhelfen?


----------



## mihe7 (19. Nov 2018)

```
void fillRandom(int[][] matrix) {
    Random r  = new Random(0);
    for (int i = 0; i < matrix.length; i++) {
        for (int j = 0; j < matrix[i].length; j++) {
            matrix[i][j] = r.nextInt();
        }
    }
}
```


----------

